# Pictures of YOU in childhood costumes...



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh!! i love them Growler and I've been checking out the dope furniture in the background too!!


And I love that you had the cojones to dress like a lady


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh those are great!!!!!!! love it! 

I dont think we have any of me as a kid dressed up  I have one of me last year dressed like a little girl going to a slumber party though LOLOLOL


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's a picture of me and my sister, I'm the clown. I'm guessing this was around 1998. I remember the make up and wig getting itchy...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Found this on the net ! Its not of me or anyone I know but wanted to post it regardless for the TOT bags !! That dog doesn't look too happy ! lol


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting guys. I'm glad I'm not the only one around who has some older pics. On a side note...I still have some of that furniture. lol The little chair I'm sitting on my grandfather made for me and I still have it. The ugly orange chair in the first pic. my grandparents had in their living room until I was well into college! I still have the dining room set from the last picture in my dining room. My grandfather made a large one and a smaller one. I have both. 

Hope more members post some pics of themselves! hint hint.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!! That's an awesome TV in the background too!  The third picture reminds me of a Rob Zombie movie, he's so into that time period.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

shut up, im a zombie rabbit okay.......yeah a zombie rabbit!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG that is freaking adorable!!!! Yup, definitely a zombie rabbit. "snicker" 

Don't take the above the wrong way. I think that outfit is awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of myself in costume, but if I do some digging I know I can find the outfits I made for my daughter. lil Gouliette.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a couple of myself on hand. 









1984?









1987 maybe?









1990-ish?

I'm sure Ghouliet has way more. I'm not sure on the years. Ghouliet would know that better too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Awww - cutest dinosaur ever! (looks like you're caught in a monkey trap.)

I LOVE these kind of photos - it's a great idea for a thread.

I don't have any photos from when I was really little  - here's one from when I was about 10 - say 1979? Mom made the awesome cape. I loved it.  We still use it on the yard props.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Sadly, I don't think they had cameras back when I was a kid!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Great photos everyone! Gob, that Dracula pic is awesome.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww the photos are lovely, such cute children too


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aw, man, I'll have to find the pics of my Wonder Woman costume. I must've been about 3 or 4.

I think this was my second Halloween, probably '85. I was a grey mouse. That's my grandfather holding me - miss him so much! ♥


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

All of the pictures are wonderful...thanks for taking the time to share your Halloween memories.
If I have any they are at my mothers down on the coast, I need to check'em out ! lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg Lil' G, you were adorable! 

Here's a few that I found. I know there's more, but mom must have them. 

Autumn 1984 ~ Not in costume, but I love the foliage in this pic 









1988









1990 Class pic. I was the pumpkin in the back row lol









1991









1993


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That classroom photo is GOLD! And your vampire makeup is brilliant! That's just hilarious!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey growler, great shot of the hobo with your loot!
All the shots are great. MissMandy, your 1988 Vampire pic is bona fide creepy!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL thanks! That was the year I scared the crap out of a little girl. All I did was look into one of the windows on the porch of her house. She screamed and then booked a$$ up the stairs LOL. Good times!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG people, ty for sharing. These flashback photos are awesome! Love how cute you guys are at a young age just to turn into something gruesome as you get older. This is a blast!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Omg Lil' G, you were adorable!
> 
> Here's a few that I found. I know there's more, but mom must have them.
> 
> ...



I Love these shots!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LOVE the class pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahh "Mom Made" They where the best customes.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the walks down memory lane guys! Keep em coming. Here is my little bit of haunted history located on my blog. http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/making-of-wicked-halloween-enthusiast.html


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Missmandy, I could swear you were my sister because you two look so alike! Especially the one as a red jumper toddler and the last witch pic  Im going to see if I can find my old pics too\, hehe.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well they say everyone has a twin


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

These pictures are so darn cute!!! 

Miss Mandy, that pic of you with the leaves - wow- you could market that one or enter it a photo contest.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my GOODNESS, this is my new favorite thread!! These pictures are full of greatness, every one!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a few but apparently my mom didn't find Halloween costumes important enough to get photos each year! 

1984 - I'm the witch









1991 - I'm the clown









1992 - the vampire









1994 - on the left


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

1983? My favorite Halloween picture that I'm involved in.









1987? (Vampire)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DeadTed said:


> 1983? My favorite Halloween picture that I'm involved in.



Oh...my...God. How frikken cute were you! I love this pic. It could totally be a greeting card


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wicked Weekend I LOVE that your mom & grandma got into it! I have a cousin who has a Halloween birthday & she's sooo not into it. 

I have ZERO pics of me as a kid at Halloween. I went ToTing about 3 times as a kid, I was too much of a scaredy cat shy kid to ask complete strangers for candy. If there are pics of me, I've never seen them, but I will say I'm old enough they'd probably be in B&W!!

My cousin has a little girl & I can't WAIT to buy her her first costume & take a billion pics but it's gotta be the right one. She's a cute little redhead but I don't wanna go with the obvious pumpkin. I was considering Ariel but I haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks MissMandy!

Here's an updated adult photo I posted a while back :


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! That is too dang funny. Killer baby! 

RCIAG, I'm a redhead also. How about Pippi Longstocking? lol


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG you guys these are adorable!!! I am hitting my mom up tonight for the old pics of me!!! I seem to recall the plastic cinderella mask, hmmm... I love the class pics, my daughter's school doesn't let them dress up at ALL. Am I the only one that thinks this is WRONG? Same with the other holidays, no celebration, nothing. I don't know about you guys but that was the ONLY "good" part of school for me LOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

More pictures that Ghouliet found...

I don't know what year I was the cat, the picture wasn't dated. :X









1993









1986








With my dad. 

1987








With the family cat.

And these last two are with Ghouliet, my awesome mom!

1987









1993


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg, omg....is that a poodle skirt?! LOL I LOVE it! You were an adorable little girl, Lil' G 

I agree with you, 4mygirls. I think it's absolutely rediculous how schools aren't "allowed" to celebrate anything anymore because of possibly "offending" someone! Gimme a break! I wonder how many folks are actually offended....or just trying to get something out of complaining  I so looked forward to those classroom parties and the costume parade around the school. It's a shame that when I have kids, they won't have those same memories that I so cherish


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a GREAT thread! I love seeing all the pics! My picture isn't exactly a Halloween pic but it's somewhat Halloween related.  It's my mom, Frankie and I at the Movieland Wax Museum.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

THAT is an awesome pic, Kymmm! I'd frame that!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup! That's a great photo, Kymmm! (Ok... this is a little awkward, but could I get your Mom's phone number?  The lady's got some serious style.)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Mandy, It's on dispaly in my living room 
Gobby, she was a hot mom!! lol Do you like to play shuffle board or bridge?? I may have to hook ya up!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Omg, omg....is that a poodle skirt?! LOL I LOVE it! You were an adorable little girl, Lil' G
> 
> I agree with you, 4mygirls. I think it's absolutely rediculous how schools aren't "allowed" to celebrate anything anymore because of possibly "offending" someone! Gimme a break! I wonder how many folks are actually offended....or just trying to get something out of complaining  I so looked forward to those classroom parties and the costume parade around the school. It's a shame that when I have kids, they won't have those same memories that I so cherish


Yep that is a poodle skirt. I did not think I had any pictures of me in costume but when my daughter was young I used to work at her school and this was us getting ready for school in costume.

By the way except for the year my daughter was an Egyptian I made all her costumes. The year she was an Egyptian she insisted on a store bought costume. It broke my heart but I guess rebellion is part of growing up.


----------



## BlackCanary (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure if any more exist (looks like Ma was a "Christmas" person ) but this one is from the 70s. I recall not liking these kinds of masks - you could always smell your own spit. It was the lucky kids that had home made costumes and face paint . I recall more than one year of these raincoat costumes and plastic masks. It must have traumatized me - because now I go to any length and expense to transform into my characters and my kids into theirs. I need help.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread is amazing. Love seeing you all dressed up as young children. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, I too don't think I have any photos of my childhood in Halloween costumes. 

Not a problem with my kiddies, *lots* of photos every year.


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

That is soooo cute Kymmm!!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I love seeing how adorable all of you were when you were children. So, what happened?   I'm so glad so many of you decided to dig through those old photos and post. I'm loving seeing these pictures! My mother was also one of those who only took pictures every so often. Mostly xmas unfortunately.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Omg Lil' G, you were adorable!
> 
> Here's a few that I found. I know there's more, but mom must have them.
> 
> ...


Seriously LOVE your hair! I have red hair...and have to color this sh*t every three weeks (because I'm obssesive and a hairsylist) just to maintain it! So jealous of natural redheads!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll have to bug my mom to dig for the actuall pictures but over my childhood halloweens I have been....

89'2months old: dressed as a pumpkin (still have it 
92' I was a brown and white puppy with my brother.
93'I was a fireman
94'Dino from the flintstones. (still have it. 
95' I was grandma
96' I was a vampire
97'Ghost Face with white mask
98' Wilson from Home Imporvment
99' Jolly Green Giant
200o' Somo Wrestler 
2003' Football Player
2004'Clown
2005' Texas Longhorns Fanatic
2006-2007' Inflatable bull rider
2008'Vampire
2009'Gorilla
2010' Nerd from Saved By The Bell


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I hated my red hair when I was a kid lol. It's a bit lighter now, so more of a strawberry blonde. I've learned to love it lol. Still wish I could do away with the freckles though!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

BlackCanary said:


> Not sure if any more exist (looks like Ma was a "Christmas" person ) but this one is from the 70s. I recall not liking these kinds of masks - you could always smell your own spit. It was the lucky kids that had home made costumes and face paint . I recall more than one year of these raincoat costumes and plastic masks. It must have traumatized me - because now I go to any length and expense to transform into my characters and my kids into theirs. I need help.
> 
> View attachment 84151


I really hated those costumes as a kid. I know I wore one at least once, but I don't remember what I was - all I remember is the smell of the condensation on the inside of the mask. That said, this is probably one of the nicest "raincoat" costumes I've seen - the masks are so cheesy but somehow your eyes match perfectly and it actually works! (Love the classic pail.) But I'm glad your making costumes for your kids today.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

BlackCanary said:


> Not sure if any more exist (looks like Ma was a "Christmas" person ) but this one is from the 70s. I recall not liking these kinds of masks - you could always smell your own spit. It was the lucky kids that had home made costumes and face paint . I recall more than one year of these raincoat costumes and plastic masks. It must have traumatized me - because now I go to any length and expense to transform into my characters and my kids into theirs. I need help.
> 
> View attachment 84151


I love this!! I remember these princess costumes so well! Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Going to bump this hoping some of the people just showing up or hunting for pics will post.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to go over to my parents place and steal a few pics to post!


----------



## Gordy39 (Feb 14, 2011)

I went everywhere in that outfit lol it came with an Evil Knievel mask but who knows what happened to that lol



http://www.facebook.com/midsouthhaunts


----------



## BlackCanary (Nov 23, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I really hated those costumes as a kid. I know I wore one at least once, but I don't remember what I was - all I remember is the smell of the condensation on the inside of the mask. That said, this is probably one of the nicest "raincoat" costumes I've seen - the masks are so cheesy but somehow your eyes match perfectly and it actually works! (Love the classic pail.) But I'm glad your making costumes for your kids today.


 Haha thanks . I call it raincoat costumes because they were made of that plastic or vinyl or whatever it is that raincoats or ponchos are made of. That costume has Cinderella written on the front lol...but somehow doesn't come off as Cinderella. In later years i would wear a black floor length nightgown and fangs go as a vampire every year ~ hence ending the reign of the dreaded plastic mask and dress lmao. Me and the kids cosplay at various conventions and events now - we take our costuming very seriously 



Kymmm said:


> I love this!! I remember these princess costumes so well! Thanks for sharing this!!


your welcome! I will see if i can dig up any more.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*I absolutely LOVE this thread! I LOVE seeing anyone in their old Halloween photos! They bring back great memories and are just awesome to look at! Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures! I am going to look around for my childhood Halloween pictures & will post them on here *


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great thread and nice pictures, some of which are hilarious I don't know where my photos are, but I do know that I don't have many, since I've avoided cameras like the plague ever since I was young (I've gotten a bit better as I've aged, I suppose, but I still go to great lengths to get out of pics most times







). If I do come across any, I'll be sure to scan and post them







Some characters that I have been over the years are the Grim Reaper, Devil, Dracula, and Blade (_Puppet Master_).


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

As the youngest I always got the home-made costumes because bro & sis's cost too much (or my parents got lazy). I do not remember ever having a costume that was 100% store bought. I was a cat one year and bought the tail and ears but the rest of the costume was my ballet uniform  etc. The only thing I really hate is that my parents were never as into Halloween as I was and the 2 pics I have are probably the only ones they took pics of, according to them ... so, OK, here are mine:

I bet NO ONE can guess what I am this year (prob 1985) ... cuz my parents don't evn remember! OMG! I'm the shotest one in a what-are-you-supposed-to-be costume. It's not a 'gypsy' as I have seen my sis in that costume and this aint it  I cropped my Grandpa out so you don't haveta see him in the hospital bed. He was not well much after I was born so I never actually got to talk to him (3 strokes left his face paralyzed so he used a pointer board to talk) anyhoo. I do find it kinda cool that he was born and died on the same day - Halloween - at the age of 90! OK enough back story, next pic!









This is the first time we decorated our yard and when I first got the SCARING bug. Quick tale: We were done TOTing so went home but the older kids were still out. I put on an old lady wig and lay on the lawn 'neath a cardboard gravestone and when a group of highschoolers came by I waited til the right moment and scared the P*SS outa them! Me!? A little kid, oh man, who would not be a life-long home haunter after that? BTW this is my cat costume and pillowcase candy sack. Yeah, we filled our sacks every year ...ah, the 80's









Now I have my future haunter's pics
2008 Peapod - she HATED it:








2009: Vampire girl with matching doggie















2010: Tiger
















all tired from helping Grandma hand out candy


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg, I love the pics! Your daughter is adorable!!! It's crazy how fast they seem to grow up!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That pumpkin patch picture is priceless, a great moment captured.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish I had some pics, but my parents were very religious and I never wore costumes or trick or treated. It was only when I met my wife that she sparked the Halloween fire that I have today.

First it was just doing a little decorating, then she introduce me to autumn festivals where they sell pumpkins, food, have haunted houses and my favorite haunted hay rides, where you can buy a hot apple cider on a chilly October night while waiting in line to ride the wagon into the dark woods. I never so much as had a funnel cake until I was 36!!! I didn't even know what a funnel cake was until my wife turned me on to it. This could be the booze talking, but as I'm writing this my eyes are tearing up. It's like my life didn't begin until I met her. I love her so much.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

This is me (vampire girl, front and center!), my little devil uh, sister & brother WITH A REAL KNIFE. oomg 8o's.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Darkabeus, I can relate in some respects. I went through a long period that there wasn't a Halloween. We were too old in the house and didn't do much. My mother wasn't really into decorating, except for xmas. 

Creepyspiders, I love the pic. Great vamp. costume! Please don't remind me of the 80's. YUCK. lol


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

As far as I know, this was my first costume: An un-stuffed pumpkin.



















My mom made some pretty great costumes.



















My mom tells me that I requested to be a devil every year, but that she didn't think that would be a good idea because the neighbors would think we're weird.



















Southern belle.



















Carving a jack-o-lantern in the yard <3










my first "big girl" costume: Supergirl!










Not shown: black cat, saloon girl, spiderella, "freak"


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Five years old, 1959.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Here are a few from over the years.









Batman Vs. the Woodpecker Gang (the new Christopher Nolan film)









Nerdracula









Improvised alien!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Those are amazing pictures for their age (50's and 70's) . All of your family photos from the 80's and earlier are reddish, or scratchy or have little lens bunnies or something crappy on them! Those are so clear. Love them!


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*I could look @ these old pictures allllll day!! Keep em coming!  I LOVE them! *


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

killerhaunts said:


> Those are amazing pictures for their age (50's and 70's) . All of your family photos from the 80's and earlier are reddish, or scratchy or have little lens bunnies or something crappy on them! Those are so clear. Love them!


Whoa, don't age me before my time! Nothing there is prior to the 70's!  Those B&W pics were Polaroids.

The difference between the quality has more to do with the crappy scanner used for the latter photos. The B&W ones were scanned recently on a much better piece of hardware. Gotta go back and rescan the older stuff sometime.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Bumping this for late comers.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

found this pic of myself circa 1976....(i was about 12??) I was a witch with clown makeup...what was I thinking lol !!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

My brother & I sometime around '67-'69-I'm on the left in both photos. In the second pic, my mother stuffed sooo many pillows into the clothes my brother was wearing, he could hardly walk, and didn't even want to trick or treat. My mother thought it was hilarious. First pic is us with neighbors granddaughter(she's the hippie)-Mom dressed me up like my great grandmother...another 'haha' for her I wanted to be a cool hippie too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

- Unique take on witches, matrixmom
- Too funny about the pirate and great grandmother costumes, punkineater. Talk about a sadist...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> - Unique take on witches, matrixmom
> - Too funny about the pirate and great grandmother costumes, punkineater. Talk about a sadist...


heh, mm looks like she's having a helluva lot more fun that we are! Yes, our mother was a bit of a sadist, for sure! She even forced my poor brother to dress like a girl(in my clothes, a wig & her makeup) for two Halloweens! Somewhere there are pics....she called him 'Davina'

Where's your childhood Halloween pics, Garth?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah. mom had a box of costumes we could choose. Clown.










Vamp










or ghost. 










I started doing my own at 8, but alas, no pics. I dressed my younger brother when I was 9, though, he wanted to be a robot. Come off like some ugly bastard child of R2D2 and Robby....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

punkineater said:


> Where's your childhood Halloween pics, Garth?


In limbo. I will have to see if I can part the veil and stumble across them somehow Provided they _are_ where I think, I might have a couple to share.



UnOrthodOx said:


> ...I dressed my younger brother when I was 9, though, he wanted to be a robot. Come off like some ugly bastard child of R2D2 and Robby....


That remark had me laughing. Sadly, though, you nailed it Nice costumes.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't have any sniff, sniff  but I'm living vicariously through the ones that do.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Since my birthday is the day before Halloween, I always had costume parties. This was probably taken around 1999-2000 when I was still in elementary school. I was a tiger, haha.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's a throwback pic of my younger sister (left) and me (right) in 1999, I was in sixth grade.  Our neighbors painted our faces... I'm not sure why they gave me the sad face... I remember I was having so much fun and smiling the entire evening but I kept thinking that I looked so unhappy & no one would know I was really happy... lol


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Love this thread. I'm Annie, on the left, my sister is on the right, ha. 1988 or 89, I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mikieofthedead said:


> shut up, im a zombie rabbit okay.......yeah a zombie rabbit!


someone looks like they've been eating the chocolate brains then! Very cute photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

All you guys who posted your costume photos have gotten a Killer Post from me. Loved them all and it's like all of you just came to my door! Thanks for starting this thread. 

My mom took photos of us when we were kids in our costumes. Some years homemade, some were store bought. I fondly remember those plastic mask store bought complete outfits, they hid who you were pretty well (guess I was shy early on) and you always looked perfect. Positive I was a princess one year like someone else here. Dang they were hot and sweaty in the cold autumn air and dripped from condensation of your warm breath though! Clearly remember that! LOL. Oh and sometimes the eye holes weren't that great and I remember my eyelashes hitting the cutout area. Probably why after a while I found it more fun to come up with something on our own.

My dad passed away this past year (he handed out candy) and my mom sent me a few batches of old photos but none from halloween. While on a recent trip near my mom, my hubby stopped by to see her and I had him pack up and ship back my old World Book encyclopedia set I still wanted and supposedly all of the slides my dad had taken when he was on a trip. Dad always preferred slides over photos. Sure wish he was into movie cameras back then (super expensive though I think ) because I would have loved to now look back on me and my brother, who has also passed away, as kids to see what we acted and sounded like. I haven't had the opportunity go through the boxes my hubby sent yet, but when I do I'll come back and post a few costume photos. I think some where I might have a few with me from when I was in my 20s and partying with friends or co-workers. Not sure those are considered childhood LOL...perhaps another thread topic? What fun times. All of them.


----------

